# Buckshot X2 sand car



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Here's a project I'm helping a friend out on. He has a shop in So Cal that builds sand cars which are used mostly in Glamis Sand Dunes but he also has customers in Dubai and Abu Dhabi.
This is his personal 2 seater that is sponsered by Monster Energy drink.

Aluminum Block 427ci 
Twin turbo 22 psi 1400 HP
Albins 5 Speed Sequential
King coil/by pass shocks

Product to be installed; ALPINE

IVA-W203/P1 double din
2 sets of SPR-17S 6 1/2" components
1 SWR-1042D 10" sub
PDX-2.150 
PDX-1.600 
HCE-C105 rear view camera


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww176/jdeastty/DSC00718.jpg[/img

[img]http://i717.photobucket.com/albums/ww176/jdeastty/DSC00719.jpg


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Here are the pieces I made. Sub box that fits under the Corvette dash, holder for Albins sequential trans gear indicator, trim ring for Icom radio (communication), and a holder for the Lowrance GPS


----------



## arrivalanche (Jun 27, 2008)

Thats pretty crazy. The whole time I was like "what does car audio have to do with this". Then I saw the 1 picture of the amps. lol


----------



## Pistons23 (Dec 21, 2007)

so this is andrew buckshot's personal ride? ive seen him go big at glamis


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Holy mother of god


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

woah!...


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Sweet mother......
The Alpine GPS is going to come in real handy.
Can I take it for a spin?

J.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Pistons23 said:


> so this is andrew buckshot's personal ride? ive seen him go big at glamis


Yes, it is Andrew Buck's personal car. His N/A X2 from last year was sold to a customer in Dubai. This X2 will be street legal. This car will be more streetable (not as loud with the turbos)


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

doitor said:


> Sweet mother......
> The Alpine GPS is going to come in real handy.
> Can I take it for a spin?
> 
> J.


He won't be running the ALPINE nav with the 203. He will be using the Lowrance HDS-7M


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

Twin Turbo Sexynesss......


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

That drivetrain is badass. Should be quite a bit of work tuning that turbo beast. How do you dyno something like that?


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

All I can say is wow!!!


----------



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

I have seen a lot of custom rails. This one is by far in the top 5.
Very nice.
Very crative an super clean.

Much respect to the builders

ANT


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Schweet... making me want one now. Although we have no dunes here... But we have "The Pit"


----------



## elvisjer (May 13, 2008)

Im lost for words.


----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

twin turbo. V-8. Monster to say the least, but I didnt see any intercoolers for the turbos? how much boost?


----------



## qikazel (Aug 9, 2009)

This build is ridiculious!!!


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

my god, 1400hp in a "car" that weighs next to nothing. Talk about an adrenaline rush. This is awesome.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

slvrtsunami said:


> twin turbo. V-8. Monster to say the least, but I didnt see any intercoolers for the turbos? how much boost?


It has a water intercooler. It's mounted in the very front of the car.

There is a boost controller. I will check on what boost he will be running. I will get a vid of the dyno pull also.


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

+1 on the water to air intercooling. They are a closed chamber, if you look at the engine photos one is painted/srickered to look like a monster drink bottle, those two chambers run cool water in fins that cool the boosted air as it passes through. (*note its a radiation effect, the water is a closed loop that never touches the air). Very effective and much better for a car that will see varying conditions and speeds. That is very well thought out.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Ohh, didnt notice the Monster intercoolers. Ok, makes a lot more sense now. Closed systems are alot more stable and consistent, wish I had one for my WRX (different story). Kudos to all the fabricators, amazing level of work, world class.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## jfrosty42 (Jul 4, 2009)

Sweet. I work as a sales rep for Red Bull, so the Monster CRAP is my only beef


----------



## Pistons23 (Dec 21, 2007)

crnacnac said:


> Yes, it is Andrew Buck's personal car. His N/A X2 from last year was sold to a customer in Dubai. This X2 will be street legal. This car will be more streetable (not as loud with the turbos)


so his last name is Buck. i guess i assumed his last name was Buckshot. i think it was thanksgiving 02 or 03 when robby gordon was at those jumps behind oldsmobile hill. i guess andrew decided to go for it and ended up breaking is back. 

anyways, this is a sweet build. absolutely beautiful fabrication.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Pistons23 said:


> so his last name is Buck. i guess i assumed his last name was Buckshot. i think it was thanksgiving 02 or 03 when robby gordon was at those jumps behind oldsmobile hill. i guess andrew decided to go for it and ended up breaking is back.
> 
> anyways, this is a sweet build. absolutely beautiful fabrication.


That's the "Olds Double" It's been completely blown out for the past 2 years.

Your post reads like it was Andrew's first time jumping the double. Just to set it straight. He has been jumping it just as long or longer than Robby. We even set up a night jump for a video shoot with a bon fire in the middle of the jump. He hit it 8 times that night until he landed on the right front and broke a spindle.
You are correct on the breaking of his back. He cased it, broke his back, passenger was fine.

Here is a vid I shot with his first jump with his new 3 seater, center steer sand car.

YouTube - Buckshot X3 Jumping

last years car:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4X6eYYumbY&feature=PlayList&p=F6B91D199B691CDD&index=13


----------



## Pistons23 (Dec 21, 2007)

i didnt intend for it to sound like it was his first time. you can tell that he knows his way around that place and has his sand cars dialed in. andrew and robby are the two baddest dudes out there. even though i dont think a trophy truck belongs out there, especially on big weekends.

so how does the montster sponsorship work?

that second video is sick


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

Working in a fab shop all I can say is, top notch.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

I was wondering what the green painted parts were on the front of the vehicle. Imagine my amazement when I realized what they were.

I bet those allow for a little bit of travel.


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

love the colors, this is an amazing ride.
moar powa!

can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

Very Bad


----------



## Kenny_Cox (Sep 9, 2007)

visited his website, VERY impressive stuff he's got going on there. You can buy a build like this car starting at 170k!


----------



## monkeyboy (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice. I'll look for it at the Sand Sports Show.

Just to add. Andrew is a very nice guy as well. Good to see his shop still doing well in this economy.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## slvrtsunami (Apr 18, 2008)

Hmmm, looks like a good christmas present!!!


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

crnacnac said:


>


Where can i find that fuse panel in the 3rd photo?


----------



## Pistons23 (Dec 21, 2007)

wow, the craftsmanship is amazing. looks like it will definitly be ready by halloween(considered to be the start of the glamis season).


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

2167 said:


> Where can i find that fuse panel in the 3rd photo?



They've been discussed here before, Blue Sea Systems

ST Blade Fuse Blocks - Blue Sea Systems


----------



## 2167 (Dec 5, 2007)

DaveRulz said:


> They've been discussed here before, Blue Sea Systems
> 
> ST Blade Fuse Blocks - Blue Sea Systems


Thanks

"DAVE'S NOT HERE"


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

We got it fired up and running with a base program last Wed (2 days before the show) Next week it goes to dyno, finishing up the light bar then off to the dunes for a shake down run and some suspension tweaking.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

crnacnac said:


>



LOL that thing's gonna need more than a license plate in order to be street legal! :laugh:


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

TREETOP said:


> LOL that thing's gonna need more than a license plate in order to be street legal! :laugh:


His last 3 cars were all street legal. "Special construction"


----------



## socaldmax (Mar 4, 2009)

I stopped by the SSSS, and IMHO this was the best car there. 

So awesome!


----------



## balane (Jul 4, 2009)

Good Lord, I would love that car as an every day driver.


----------



## Pistons23 (Dec 21, 2007)

damn! thats the ferrari of the sand car world.


----------



## 2tailfins (Oct 2, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## iregret (Jul 27, 2009)

Pretty Cool


----------



## Zorasmiles (May 1, 2008)

Very nice...thanks for the ton of pictures of the build..nice intergration of the stereo equipment.


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

dumbfounding, simply dumbfounding....





The only think that could possibly trump that would be AWD with a variable center diff...


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

Cover of Dirt Sports mag
US and Canadian leg of the Gumball 3000



















Gumball finish-Times Square










YouTube - Monster Energys Buckshot Joins the 2010 Gumball 3000


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Simply amazing.

Here it is doing wheelies in the sand:


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Big fun.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

TREETOP said:


> Simply amazing.
> 
> Here it is doing wheelies in the sand:
> 
> ...


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

crnacnac said:


> That was his previous X2-na big block rear engine. This X2-small block TT mid engine.


I didn't catch that, whoops. Still very very cool.


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

YouTube - MONSTER ENERGY SANDRAIL ENDS 2010 GUMBALL 3000 RALLY IN TIMES SQUARE


----------

